# What's for dinner tonight. . .



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

When DH is away I try not to cook---although I love to cook & eat!
So I rummaged in the fridge & this is what I found for dinner tonight/no cooking:

Belgium endive salat w.smoked salmon & capers & fresh dill
Creme Frish w/pungent horseradish sauce---mixed & slathered on the above
Cashew nuts roasted & 
a glass of Nemia Greek red wine :thumbsup:

So, what did you have tonight?


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

How about just a peanut butter sandwich with potato chips and big glass of milk!!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Sounds easy to me Donna, and probably w/your sore mouth it is better than what I am having. I do so hope you will feel better next week, sweet lady. You are to be greatly admired!!!!!!!!:wub::wub:
Chemo stinks!


----------



## luvmyfluffybutt (Jan 6, 2012)

Mmmmm that sounds delightful!! 

My Mom and Grandma will be here for dinner tonight- I have a beef stew in the crockpot and will be serving that with green salad, baguette, and a nice red wine. 

Still trying to figure out what kind of cupcakes to make, any suggestions? 

My hubs is working overtime and I bought sandwich stuff yesterday so if I wasn't entertaining I would definitely be following Donna's dinner menu :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Saturday is the only night of the week that I don't cook! I'm busy cleaning, running errands, doing what didn't get done while working through the week. I don't know what we'll eat??? Sometimes on Saturday, I forget or don't have time to eat much. What you're having sounds delicious!!!!!


----------



## luvmyfluffybutt (Jan 6, 2012)

Central Ohio isn't that far from Detroit, you could make it before I serve-shall I set the tale for 4? :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Sorry I don't know much about cupcakes. I do one for the pups that is human---Paleo carrot muffins w/pecans---they love them! Smells sort of like carrot cake but w/out the frosting. Actually they are gluten free so I have tasted them & they are good. I also make one in the micro-wave w/almond flour/whey protein powder/ground flax seeds & cocoa that is very tasty & healthy! 
Maybe you better ask someone else.:HistericalSmiley:
but your dinner sounds wonderful!


----------



## luvmyfluffybutt (Jan 6, 2012)

I love to bake and cupcakes are my forte so they are usually expected but I changed up the plan!! Since we're having a heavy dinner with bread I decided to do some thing lighter...I don't know what yet, but it will be light :HistericalSmiley: 

I try to be delusional and think that I can eliminate gluten and sugar, but I am so bad at it!!!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Nothing THAT good!:HistericalSmiley:Maybe I should fly over and eat with you.:wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

:chili::chili::chili:Now wouldn't that be a grand idea---and bring all three pups!:aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

luvmyfluffybutt said:


> I love to bake and cupcakes are my forte so they are usually expected but I changed up the plan!! Since we're having a heavy dinner with bread I decided to do some thing lighter...I don't know what yet, but it will be light :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> I try to be delusional and think that I can eliminate gluten and sugar, but I am so bad at it!!!


I have some dark chocolate covered fresh strawberries in the fridge---they are quick, light, easy & delish'. It is strawberry season in Greece!


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

My DH is out of town too. Tonight is scrambled eggs with spinach, garlic, feta cheese. I found some quiona cakes in the freezer too. Spookie will have her usual.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

spookiesmom said:


> My DH is out of town too. Tonight is scrambled eggs with spinach, garlic, feta cheese. I found some quiona cakes in the freezer too. Spookie will have her usual.


Yumm. Sounds like a good, healthy combo!


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Steph.... would you care to share your beef stew for the crock pot recipe?

Sandi ... I'm eating yogurt and mashed potatoes. Darn mouth sore is getting bigger. Swishing with salt water (burns like h$ll) and Duke's Magic Mouthwash. Got to get something to numb it. I'm thinking I may be changing chemo regiment so I can get a longer break.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Well I must be out of my mind!! This morning I bathed 4 dogs, made pumpkin pies, made Stuffing and put a turkey in the oven. Did my wash. Walked Archie and Ava, came back and walked Abbey and Tinker, came back and practiced walking Mona Lisa on a show lead. Now I need to put my clean clothes away and set the table for company....I'm tired...

..oh and I moved Mona's pen into another room and cleaned everything in it, then cleaned the floor under it and dusted the livingroom.


----------



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

The A Team said:


> Well I must be out of my mind!! This morning I bathed 4 dogs, made pumpkin pies, made Stuffing and put a turkey in the oven. Did my wash. Walked Archie and Ava, came back and walked Abbey and Tinker, came back and practiced walking Mona Lisa on a show lead. Now I need to put my clean clothes away and set the table for company....I'm tired...
> 
> ..oh and I moved Mona's pen into another room and cleaned everything in it, then cleaned the floor under it and dusted the livingroom.


 WOW Pat, you go girl.... now sit and relax and enjoy your company


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Pat, you wore me out just reading what you've done today!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

How about a yogurt for dinner. But we had lunch. When I am all by myself I can live on sandwiches.


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm hoping to get taken out to dinner tonight...we'll see, DH is in a good mood since Carolina won earlier...now if Duke will just loose I might have a good evening after all. Dang ACC determines the mood at my house!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

The A Team said:


> Well I must be out of my mind!! This morning I bathed 4 dogs, made pumpkin pies, made Stuffing and put a turkey in the oven. Did my wash. Walked Archie and Ava, came back and walked Abbey and Tinker, came back and practiced walking Mona Lisa on a show lead. Now I need to put my clean clothes away and set the table for company....I'm tired...
> 
> ..oh and I moved Mona's pen into another room and cleaned everything in it, then cleaned the floor under it and dusted the livingroom.


Yum!!! Turkey, stuffing, and pumpkin pie!!!

Happy Thanksgiving!!! :chili::chili:

Oops ... I mean Happy Spring!! LOL


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Fluffy scrambled eggs.

A small mixed green salad with Paul Newman's Lite Balsamic Vinaigrette Dressing.

Freshly diced fruit ... mango, kiwi, and asian pears.

And, my Cefton. : ) :: :: cough cough :: ::


----------



## luvmyfluffybutt (Jan 6, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> I have some dark chocolate covered fresh strawberries in the fridge---they are quick, light, easy & delish'. It is strawberry season in Greece!


Oh that sounds divine, I love strawberries...and dark chocolate....


----------



## luvmyfluffybutt (Jan 6, 2012)

Donna, unfortunately I don't have a recipe, I basically brown stew meat with onions then combine it with celery, carrots, green beans, and beef stock and let it go into the crock pot over night. In the morning I thicken it with flour and cook it down for a few hours. I'm inherently lazy so love dinner that cooks itself!!!! :HistericalSmiley:

Daisy loved it, the little **** was sitting on a chair getting spoon fed like and infant!!!


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

This is what I ask my hubby every night I come home from work and h as been home all day...Answer---"How about a ham sandwich" That will surely help one to loose weight!!


----------



## luvmyfluffybutt (Jan 6, 2012)

Salud to us all no matter what is on the menu :chili:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

*Homemade French Dip Sandwich.*

French Bread (I don't use frozen or from a bag)
Top Round Roast Beef shaved
Provolone Cheese
Mayo/mustard

Open your piece of bread flat, layer all on both sides of bread, leave open faced on sheet, and broil one rack level down at 500 for about 1 minute. 

Fold together, dip in au-juice (spelling ?)

It was so good! :chili:


----------



## luvmyfluffybutt (Jan 6, 2012)

I think I may need to use that Roast Beef sandwich recipe!

Mom came through with some ice cream and cookies for desert so I didn't have to worry about it! I served dessert in my favorite Auntie's pink depression glass


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

shrimp and pasta in an alfredo sauce, with tomatos, onion and garlic, I had some cataloupe while I was cooking it and tea and chocolates for 'dessert' , guess I had a second dessert of yogurt with some strawberry jam. but I was cutting back and only had 2 chocolates LOL.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

we went out for dinner, hubby had prime rib, I had a omlette:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I think I took a picture of the turkey with my cell phone, but here's the pumpkin pies....they sure went over well....yummmmm....

View attachment 101115


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

The A Team said:


> I think I took a picture of the turkey with my cell phone, but here's the pumpkin pies....they sure went over well....yummmmm....
> 
> View attachment 101115


 

oh my gosh Pat I want some pumpkin pie, it's my favoite with whip cream yummmy


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

I got some good ideas tonite for next weeks menu ladies.


----------

